# Apache2 crashes on start [solved]

## mark7714

I've just updated apache2.  I thought I was careful with the configs, but I guess I missed something (or a finger slipped between 1 and 2).  httpd.conf is empty (beyond the comments).  I had to add the servername and port to get to the point I'm at.  I'm not sure what's wrong though.  I can't find any info about an apache user in the config files...

Here's the log:

 *Quote:*   

> [Sat Feb 02 19:43:25 2008] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive
> 
> [Sat Feb 02 19:43:50 2008] [warn] pid file /var/run/httpd.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
> 
> [Sat Feb 02 19:43:50 2008] [alert] getpwuid: couldn't determine user name from uid 4294967295, you probably need to modify the User directive
> ...

 

Help?Last edited by mark7714 on Sat Feb 02, 2008 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OmSai

Your error is indeed related to your httpd.conf file.

This 2-year old mailing list thread explains you need to declare your "User" and "Group" to overcome that error.

I'm using www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r7

Backup your httpd.conf file and copy over mine

... I doubt it should be a problem

```
# This is a modification of the default Apache 2.2 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

#

# Support:

#   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml   [mailing lists]

#   http://forums.gentoo.org/                 [web forums]

#   irc://irc.freenode.net#gentoo-apache      [irc chat]

#

# Bug Reports:

#   http://bugs.gentoo.org                    [gentoo related bugs]

#   http://httpd.apache.org/bug_report.html   [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "var/log/apache2/foo.log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/var/log/apache2/foo.log".

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

ServerRoot "/usr/lib64/apache2"

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# GENTOO: Automatically defined based on apache2-builtin-mods at compile time

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other

# configuration directives.

#

# Change these at your own risk!

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

<IfDefine AUTH_DIGEST>

LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbd_module modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule dbd_module modules/mod_dbd.so

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule ident_module modules/mod_ident.so

LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTIONS is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

----------

## mark7714

Om, thanks a bunch.  That took care of it.  I'll have to pay more attention with my etc-update...

----------

## OmSai

Yeah, I always cfg-update -l before I cfg-update -u, just to see if there are important files and thus pay attention when merging 'em  :Razz: 

----------

